# Holster Search



## magk (Apr 2, 2017)

I have a VP40 with a TLR4 and need a duty holster. I don't want the Blackhawk Omnivore. Any ideas?


----------



## Arcus (Feb 13, 2008)

I've ordered from both Raven Concealment and JM Custom with good results. RCS has not been doing custom work for nearly a year now. JM Custom was able to accommodate a P30L with a specific light for this lefty.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Gunsholsterandgear.com is a good resource.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

rustygun said:


> Gunsholsterandgear.com is a good resource.


When I tried this, an error message came up.
Do you have a better address?

Later-This one worked: http://www.gunsholstersandgear.com/


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> When I tried this, an error message came up.
> Do you have a better address?
> 
> Later-This one worked: Guns, Holsters and Gear - Reviews & News


That's the one. Sorry slight spelling error and forgot the http www stuff. Should have copied and pasted.


----------



## jeffa (Mar 17, 2018)

Thanks for the link. I am also looking for a holster, an AIWB, I have a few Kydex but like my Crossbreed hybrid quite a bit but am opting for a nice leather version like a Mitch Rosen, Milt Sparks or High Noon just to name a few on the short list. I do like the idea of the Comptac Infidel Ultra Max slide through for my HK45c because it can fit several of my HK's. I am going to give it some time and not rush in and try to do more research since none of these are available to me to try.


----------



## jeffa (Mar 17, 2018)

I was looking and only saw the Dara level II light bearing duty holster


----------

